# Roofing Discounts Sprint/Nextel



## ChrisC (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, Im just posting here because many roofing companies are not aware of the discounts Sprint/Nextel provides the roofing industry. My name is Chris and i work out of the New Jersey office in Woodbridge. I work with NEW ACCOUNTS so if you had any questions please email me [email protected]. If you CURRENTLY have Sprint/Nextel i would reach out to your local account manager. Thanks guys i look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I wouldn't use sprint/nextel unless it were free, and then I would keep a phone from another carrier handy for when nextel has it's outages and drop calls.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate sprint, they are garbage, plain and simple.

Had them for my home phone several years ago.

Had two phone lines and then switched to one as my internet was switched to wireless. Had a $200 ballance when the swap was made. They had it in their system that I cancelled the one phone line so they dropped my account Chirstmas eave! Funny thing was didn't have the $200 check in hand when they shut my phone off. They had to come out two different times also to get the right phone lines figured out.

To top things off one day opened the Sprint home phone bill and almost fell over when I saw $660! Called them to ask why the $4.25 per minute charges and they said when I switched to MCI long distance the change over took a couple days so those two days they routed all calls through the local Sprint station which charges $4.25 a minute, I was livid. After some very harsh words were spoken they dropped it down to a couple hundred bucks which is still highway robery.

I'm with Grumpy on this one, even if free would have to pass. The same is true of allstate insurance.


----------

